# Audi S6 quattro Released for UK Ordering



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The latest addition to the acclaimed Audi S quattro Series - the formidable 435PS, V10 FSI S6 quattro - is released for UK ordering this week at an OTR price of £55,330 in Saloon form or £56,600 as an Avant. The first examples will reach UK customers in July.
* Full Story *


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Audi S6 quattro Released for UK Ordering ([email protected])*

the car looks nice in sedan but the avant looks wierd


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Audi S6 quattro Released for UK Ordering ([email protected])*

Love those wheels!


----------



## AtomicProGS9 (Mar 6, 2006)

this car is by far B-E-A UTIFUL


----------

